# Future plans



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well i'm up kinof late and bored so i decided to start this up.
what plans do you have for your wonder 240sx?

ME, well i haven't decided yet but at this rate probably keep it stock (shitty driving skills  )

but wut i had in mind was
N/A mybae 200whp with dat
or maybe a 75 shot of nitrous

^^^dunno bout those, maybe if i get better at driving and more money.

this is my plan in order:

Cupholder- done 
Cd player for car - done
New speakers- done
Subs
Amp
Indaglo kneedles ( call it rice if u want i think it looks pimp  )
An Alarm system (don't want my system to be jacked) 
ONE Bucket seat (who cares about the passenger)

If go N/a then:
CAI
Headers 
Exhaust

If i go Nitrous:
75 shot
laptop  

that is wut i plan to do what about you guys?


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i just plan on keeping my SOHC motor and building it up to see what it can do. audio-done, needs paint. cant wait for exhaust intake header. i just want to keep mine reliable and running good. i wont put more than 1000 in to my motor still gotta have some money for school and insurance and gas


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hopefully i'll find a way to pay for all this 

1. new paint job : black (my dad's paying for it)
2. tein coilovers. either ra, re, ha, he, or flex
3. blitz nurspec exhaust
4. 5 lug conv w/ 300zx brake upgrade
5. rims: volk gram lights or nismo LM GT (if i can afford those )
6. sr20det swap (for now..)
7. build top end: tomei valve springs, pivots, guides, ras, cams/sprockets, kaaz lsd
8. fuel upgade: tomei fuel pump, nismo 555cc injectors
9. apexi power fc, boost controller add-on
10. koyo or fluidyne radiator upgrade, cooling fan upgrade w/ shroud
11. act street/strip clutch, toda flywheel, do-luck struts
12. turbo upgrade: 1.2mm head gaskets, hks gt-rs turbo, blitz 3" ss downpipe, hks ssqv bov w/ hot pipe, blitz lm fmic

if i can afford more stuff
13. nice body kit. i want the one from koguchi's 180sx but can't find it.. i'll settle for d-style or something along those lines
14. jdm 180sx kouki tail lights, sleepy eyes w/ HID quad projectors, some kind of wing
15. bucket seat. like drift said, who cares about the passenger  perhaps a bride bucket..sparco will do

i'll probably end up homeless after [project_180.sx]  it'll be worth it


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

-stage 1: eibach sway bars, strut bars, TEIN type RA or Flex coilovers, 17x7.5f,9.5r SSR competition w/ 225/45f, 265/45r potenza, proxes or 555's on 5-bolt hubs w/ 300ZX brakes, nismo LSD, injen CAI, hotshot or GReddy header, random tech. cat. conv., A'PEXi N1 dual exhaust w/ slncr's, JWT cams, A'PEXi SAFC & ITC, lazy eye unit, stereo/subs (oh yeah...and an SCCA license)

-stage 2: realnissan turbo kit, garrett/turbonetics bb T3/4 or garrett/HKS bb T04E, JWT ECU/300ZX MAF, 550cc inj, GT-R or larger fuel pump, A'PEXi AVC-R, hi-po street clutch, lightweight flywheel

-stage 3: adj. racing seats, welded roll cage, 5-pt harnesses, Msports body kit, wangan wing, jspec.com fender flares, all-red taillights (kouki?), 4-beam projectors

-stage 4: JE or ross 9:1 pistons, crower H-beam rods, knife-edged, cryo-treated, micropolished crank, port & polish, +1-2mm valves, titanium valve springs, venom or zex comp. controlled N2O system, custom intake manifold w/ ~80mm TB, brembo "gran turismo" brakes, msd 7AL ignition, fluidyne radiator, oil cooler, street/race clutch, 2 drag slicks/wheels

-stage 5: umm...i don't know. A'PEXi power FC? RB25DET? tube frame? or maybe just a more docile and fuel efficient second car to drive everyday, take on trips, etc.?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

bizzy b - sounds pretty sick. 

now here goes:
swap to CA18DET for the time being.
buy another 240sx.
build a KA24DE with:
crower rods, ross pistons, micropolished crank, full ferrea valve train, JWT cams, ported and polished head, gude ported intake manifold and throttle body, nismo FPR, 8 72lb/hr injectors, JGY custom fuel rail, custom fuel cell, complete stand alone engine management system, unorthodox racing clutch, flywheel, and pullies, apex'i N1 exhaust, landspeed racing cat, downpipe from who knows where, and then a custom turbo kit with an HKS GT series turbo that supports around 650horses at the crank  and a KAAZ lsd

and then body mods include a full G-Grow Type 2 kit, Arc high speed wing, and a Border hood, and the pivot lazy eye unit. paint will be a dark metallic green of some sort. TEIN type Flex coilovers with the EDFC, cusco strut tower bars front and rear, and Suspension Techniques sway bar set. all rolling on 17x8 5Zigen Typhoons up front with 245 BF Goodrich T/A KDW tires and 17x9 Typhoons in back with matching 275 tires mounted on them. 

i think that covers most of it.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

RB26DETT Built to perfection
Jacquemond body kit
Koney and suspension techniques suspension







<~~~~that spoiler
custom 3 inch header back piping to titanium dual exhaust
2 12 inch crystal cmp x2 subwoofers, orion xtr pro 2400 amp, boston acoustics and blaupunkts for my highs<~~~already done
6.5 inch motorized in dash tv
laptop ignition system
metallic silver paint
recaro seats
my face painted on the dash
17 inch front 18 inch back Antera type 181 rims

that should do it for now.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

When I get one:
1. Built SR20DET 
2. Silvia Conversion (Buying a coupe)
3. Paint (Need it after Silvia Conversion)
4. 5-Lug
5. 300ZX Brakes Conversion (Gotta love SCC)
6. Mild Wing
7. JIC Coilovers
8. Strut Bars
9. Rims (Tenzo ZT-6 Silver but only come in 17's  )
10. Sparco Torino's w/5-Point Harnesses
11. Roll Cage
12. Pedals, Knob w/boot, Steering Wheel
13. Necessary Gauges
14. Mild System
15. LSD (not the drug )
16. Rear-Seat Removal
17. Computer Reprogrammed/Chip 

Maybe's:
1. Bodykit (The Silvia kits are expensive)
2. Graphics
3. Nitrous
4. Tint

This is all when I get the car, I have to save money up first! Something we all know about!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

seems everyone has big plans
i don't


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

make one


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

I AM POOR  





NOW ACCEPTING DONATIONS


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

I am gona keep mine totally stock, then

1. Sell car for 2 grand

2. Buy a mkiii supra turbo

3. mod out my supra

4. buy a skyline some day.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *seems everyone has big plans
> *


looks like alot of dreaming  

nah, good luck to all your plans, hope they turn out the way u want them, this is one plan i had for an sr20 engine. i'm thinking of moving to the toyota arena though soon. I'll keep it to engine mods, thats all i worry about  i was plannign to use as many nissan parts for these, i have a full plan but most of it is hush 

- Black top SR20DET 
comes with T28bb(depending on cost, other turbos might be considered, such as HKS GT 2530/40 or Garrett GT T28 *shrugs*) if i got aftermarket, i'll get an external gate turbo most likely
- GTR cooler (also depending on cost, i might be able to get a new/better item for much cheaper)
- S15 Silvia/200SX 480cc injectors
- Local Tune/chip
- GTR or Bosch fuel pump
- screamer pipe  custom dumps

Seeing how that goes, adjustable cams and other slight touches, i dont want to have to use an aftermarket ECU.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

intrepid said:


> *looks like alot of dreaming
> 
> - Black top SR20DET
> comes with T28bb(depending on cost, other turbos might be considered, such as HKS GT 2530/40 or Garrett GT T28 *shrugs*) if i got aftermarket, i'll get an external gate turbo most likely
> ...


Only black top to come with T28BB was the s15  (ok possibly late s14a as well)


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *I AM POOR
> 
> NOW ACCEPTING DONATIONS  *


 yeah, so are the rest of us. you didn't ask us what we already have on our cars, this is what we _WANT_ our 240's to be. hell, i've barely started "stage 1".


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Joel said:


> *Only black top to come with T28BB was the s15  (ok possibly late s14a as well) *


apparently they came with s14a and 96+ 180sx, if i was going to get an sr180sx, it would be a late model 

but yeah, either way, i'd get my hands on a diff turbo


----------



## sniperboss (Jun 19, 2003)

i wish i still had plans for my 180sx... its hard to upgrade my fabulous car.. red top Sr20, t3/t4 turbo set up, h2o injection, NOS, tein fully adjustable suspension, tomei cylinder head components, custom exhaust, 180 tail lights, and custom FMIC.... my shit IS THE SHIT!!! one of a kind drifter in Missouri..


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

u need much more than that to make a proper "drifter"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sniperboss said:


> *i wish i still had plans for my 180sx... its hard to upgrade my fabulous car.. red top Sr20, t3/t4 turbo set up, h2o injection, NOS, tein fully adjustable suspension, tomei cylinder head components, custom exhaust, 180 tail lights, and custom FMIC.... my shit IS THE SHIT!!! one of a kind drifter in Missouri.. *


for some reason, i don't belive you, got any pics?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *for some reason, i don't belive you, got any pics? *



I second that motion!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, i'd like to see pics of this too.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nitrous in a drifter?? interesting.. where's your wheel/brake upgrades.. and as a drifter, you seem to be kinda short on your suspension mods.. pix please


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah yeah, you know, gotta be on the bottle to get the back end to go completely psycho once you start drifting. and really now, who needs brakes and wheels? rolling on stock wheels with different hub caps at each corner yo! as for brakes, who needs those when you have walls and trees and posts, etc..?? suspension...??? what the hell is that?? i got me some cut springs rolling on blown shocks yo. muah hahahaha. i built me a drifter dawg!

hahahahahahahahaha....this goes to all of you who claim to be drifters but dont back it up!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *hahahahahahahahaha....this goes to all of you who claim to be drifters but dont back it up!!! *


he is trying to be nice but i'm just gonna point you out of the crowd SNIPERBOSS


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hmm.....i dont know why SNIPERBOSS never responded to my last post in this thread....maybe it's cuz he's SO FULL OF SHIT that he knows he has nothing to say! that's my guess. anyone else have any guesses?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAAHAH..LMAO


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey guys i just got done putting my RB26DETT in my car and a RHD
its also AWD cuz i made it like that
well my mom is setting up my nitrous right now its about a 125 wet shot of STFU SNIPERBOSS
i also got some new rims nice 24 spinners 
with my trunk filled with 4 12's.
oh man i can't wait to drift now cuz i'm so cool


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahahahahahahahaha, so funny. i get a kick out of ASSHOLES THAT DONT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT. yes, i do mean you SNIPERBOSS. you dumb ass.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *i do mean you SNIPERBOSS. you dumb ass. *



lol


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

settle down guys, haha.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's just so fun


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes, i agree. very fun. but i want a response sometime or another.


----------

